# telecharger video you tube



## françois faitle mac (13 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

 Je voudrais savoir si il y a une solution gratuite et rapide pour télécharger sur mon hd des videos publiées sur You tube... 
Merci


----------



## Sim le pirate (13 Décembre 2006)

françois faitle mac a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si il y a une solution gratuite et rapide pour télécharger sur mon hd des videos publiées sur You tube...
> Merci



Google, "telecharger youtube mac os x" -----> Podtube  !


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2006)

françois faitle mac a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si il y a une solution gratuite et rapide pour télécharger sur mon hd des videos publiées sur You tube...
> Merci



Quand tu la lis avec safari, tu vas dans la barre de menu fenêtre > activité. Là tu repères le fichier qui fait quelques mo et qui est la vidéo, tu le sélectionnes, tu fais un copier et puis tu le colles dans la barre d'adresse de safari, la vidéo se télécharge alors et arrive sur ton bureau au format .flv. Il te suffira alors d'installer PERIAN pour que Quictktime puisse la lire.


----------



## françois faitle mac (13 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse claire et efficace... Contrairement à la première personne qui m'a répondu la chose suivante "google-telecharger you tube-mac os-" ... Vraiment c'était abusé ... Tu penses bien que j'avais essayé ( je m'adresse à Sim  le pirate) et ne trouvant rien de vraimment convainquant je me suis dirigé vers le formum macGé, pour avoir une réponse plus humaine que celle d'un moteur de recherche... Heureusement tout le monde n'est pas aimable comme un moteur de recherche sur ce forum... merci à toi "jaipatoukompri".


----------



## ambrine (13 Décembre 2006)

fran&#231;ois faitle mac;4088829 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse claire et efficace... Contrairement &#224; la premi&#232;re personne qui m'a r&#233;pondu la chose suivante "google-telecharger you tube-mac os-" ... Vraiment c'&#233;tait abus&#233; ... Tu penses bien que j'avais essay&#233; ( je m'adresse &#224; Sim  le pirate) ....".



Tu n'a pas vraiment compris qu'il te donnait un lien internet vers un logiciel du nom de podtub : http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/30564

newbe va!!  

sans rancune aucune!!!


----------



## miaou (13 Décembre 2006)

oui. il est super ce soft . d'autres explications :

http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche24865-podtube.html


----------



## plovemax (13 Décembre 2006)

françois faitle mac a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse claire et efficace... Contrairement à la première personne qui m'a répondu la chose suivante "google-telecharger you tube-mac os-" ... Vraiment c'était abusé ... Tu penses bien que j'avais essayé ( je m'adresse à Sim  le pirate) et ne trouvant rien de vraimment convainquant je me suis dirigé vers le formum macGé, pour avoir une réponse plus humaine que celle d'un moteur de recherche... Heureusement tout le monde n'est pas aimable comme un moteur de recherche sur ce forum... merci à toi "jaipatoukompri".



Bonjour,
Quand on veut une réponse claire et efficace on pose une question claire et efficace : il faut deviner que tu as déjà fait une recherche internet et que tu n'as rien trouvé? C'est toi qui est en position de demandeur et je te rappelles que les gens qui prennent la peine de te répondre le font bénévolement sur leur temps libre. Le moins que tu puisses faire, c'est leur témoigner un minimum de reconnaissance même si tu n'es pas satisfait de leur réponse. En l'occurence Sim le pirate a répondu clairement et précisément à TA question.

Un minimum de politesse ne nuis pas. 

@ Sim le pirate : je pense qu'il est mieux de donner les liens menant directement au site du développeur que le lien vers version tracker ou autre....  ICI


----------



## Sim le pirate (13 Décembre 2006)

françois faitle mac a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse claire et efficace... Contrairement à la première personne qui m'a répondu la chose suivante "google-telecharger you tube-mac os-" ... Vraiment c'était abusé ... Tu penses bien que j'avais essayé ( je m'adresse à Sim  le pirate) et ne trouvant rien de vraimment convainquant je me suis dirigé vers le formum macGé, pour avoir une réponse plus humaine que celle d'un moteur de recherche... Heureusement tout le monde n'est pas aimable comme un moteur de recherche sur ce forum... merci à toi "jaipatoukompri".



Je ne voulais en aucun cas te faire la lecon. mais juste montrer que l'on trouve très facilement ce que l'on cherche via Google...  



plovemax a dit:


> @ Sim le pirate : je pense qu'il est mieux de donner les liens menant directement au site du développeur que le lien vers version tracker ou autre....  ICI


----------



## elKBron (13 Décembre 2006)

il y a aussi videodaownloader, un add on de firefox, si tu utilises ce webbrowser


----------



## françois faitle mac (14 Décembre 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Je ne voulais en aucun cas te faire la lecon. mais juste montrer que l'on trouve très facilement ce que l'on cherche via Google...



ok sim... désolé si j'ai été pas très sympa, j'ai mal interprété ton court message... j'ai l'impression que de squatter devant son écran ça ne rend pas très sociable... Je vais aller cueillir quelques fleurs dehors


----------



## françois faitle mac (14 Décembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Quand tu la lis avec safari, tu vas dans la barre de menu fenêtre > activité. Là tu repères le fichier qui fait quelques mo et qui est la vidéo, tu le sélectionnes, tu fais un copier et puis tu le colles dans la barre d'adresse de safari, la vidéo se télécharge alors et arrive sur ton bureau au format .flv. Il te suffira alors d'installer PERIAN pour que Quictktime puisse la lire.



salut...
 Ton truc marcher nickel pour you tube... c'est presque magique. En revanche j'ai essayé sur un autre site qui prose des videos de baterie en ligne (vicfirth.com) et là il n'y a pas de fichier video qui apparait quand je vais dans fenetre puis activité depuis safari...
 J'ai essayé avec djo player ça n'a pas marché (j'ai même pas pu coller le lien dans la fenetre "ouvrir une url", en fait l'url n'apparait pas quand tu regarde la video...
  Si tu (ou quelqu'un d'autre) à une idée... merci


----------



## Sullwan (14 Décembre 2006)

En gros pour les vid&#233;os de ce site il faut remplacer "html" &#224; la fin de l'adresse par "mov".En pratique parfois c'est un peu plus compliqu&#233;    

par exemple: 
http://www.vicfirth.com/education/drumset/hadden/02LQ.html (mode kiosque)
http://www.vicfirth.com/education/drumset/hadden/hadden_lessons02LQ.mov (adresse &#224; rentrer pour sauvegarder la video)

Pour trouver l'adresse depuis la version kiosque j'enregistre la page comme archive web, ensuite j'ouvre cette archive avec Safari,puis menu Pr&#233;sentation->Code source et je cherche trucmuche.mov dans le texte. Dans ce cas "PARAM name="src" value="hadden_lessons02LQ.mov". Je colle "hadden_lessons02LQ.mov" &#224; la place de "02LQ.html" dans la barre d'adresse de Safari et &#224; pr&#233;sent que les options d'enregistrement sont disponiblent j'enregistre la vid&#233;o depuis le menu contextuel (j'ai QuickTime Pro).
Si on n'a pas QT Pro il suffit d'entrer l'URL en .mov dans un logiciel de t&#233;l&#233;chargement.

Avec Firefox en ayant le module Adblock Plus install&#233;, il suffit de faire comme si on voulait bloquer l'affichage de cette vid&#233;o (suffit de cliquer sur l'icon Adblock attach&#233; &#224; la fen&#234;tre de la vid&#233;o) pour que les pr&#233;f&#233;rence de ce module s'ouvrent , reste plus qu'&#224; copier l'adresse de la video.


----------



## richard-deux (14 Décembre 2006)

J'ajoute cette adresse (http://keepvid.com/) où il n'y a rien à télécharger (logiciel) mais juste à entrer l'adresse du site et télécharger le fichier demandé.

Pour ma part, je trouve la solution très simple.
Ce site fonctionne pour Google, Youtube, iFilm, Putfile, Metacafe, DailyMotion, MySpace....


----------



## françois faitle mac (16 Décembre 2006)

françois faitle mac a dit:


> salut...
> Ton truc marcher nickel pour you tube... c'est presque magique. En revanche j'ai essayé sur un autre site qui prose des videos de baterie en ligne (vicfirth.com) et là il n'y a pas de fichier video qui apparait quand je vais dans fenetre puis activité depuis safari...
> J'ai essayé avec djo player ça n'a pas marché (j'ai même pas pu coller le lien dans la fenetre "ouvrir une url", en fait l'url n'apparait pas quand tu regarde la video...
> Si tu (ou quelqu'un d'autre) à une idée... merci



Merci pour ta réponse...Entre temps j'ai découvert un truc tout con pour enregistrer les videos: il suffit de "draguer" l'écran de la videon vers le bureau et la video s'enregistre... Incroyablement simple... Je ne sais pas par contre si ça marche pour d'autres formats que .mov et sans quick time pro...


----------



## Chang (24 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

j'ai bien apprecie les liens cites plus haut, c'est quand meme pas mal, surtout quand la conexxion saute toujours avec Youtube ou autres.

Maintenant j'aimerai pouvoir telecharger les videos qui se lisent en ligne sur le site de france2 VOD. Par exemple cette page : 

http://envoye-special.france2.fr/emissions/23707696-fr.php

J'ai essaye avec Podtub ... il me met problemes de conexion avec le site videodownloader.com mais il est apparement en train de telecharger. Ou est ce que je peux voir la progression ? Ou bien ya t'il un autre moyen pour choper ces videos ?

merci bien et bon Nowel


----------



## miaou (24 Décembre 2006)

il y a aussi ça. je viens de le découvrir. ça a l'air bien ...  

http://www.getdemocracy.com/


----------



## divoli (24 Décembre 2006)

miaou a dit:


> il y a aussi ça. je viens de le découvrir. ça a l'air bien ...
> 
> http://www.getdemocracy.com/




Excellent, ce freeware.


----------



## kikiman (15 Janvier 2007)

Yes !!!

Super ce soft Democracy !


----------



## kaos (17 Janvier 2007)

on peut aussi utiliser ça 

visiblement ça marche bien ... je vais tester les softs que vous avez siter


----------



## divoli (17 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> on peut aussi utiliser ça
> 
> visiblement ça marche bien ... je vais tester les softs que vous avez siter



Oui (cité dans le post 9).


----------



## kaos (17 Janvier 2007)

oups ! oui mais ça compte pas  j'avais pas mes lunettes .... pfffff :rateau:

désolé.


----------



## hunjord (27 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Quand tu la lis avec safari, tu vas dans la barre de menu fenêtre > activité. Là tu repères le fichier qui fait quelques mo et qui est la vidéo, tu le sélectionnes, tu fais un copier et puis tu le colles dans la barre d'adresse de safari, la vidéo se télécharge alors et arrive sur ton bureau au format .flv. Il te suffira alors d'installer PERIAN pour que Quictktime puisse la lire.


Yop et périan pour les panther users?

J'ai beau cherché, je ne trouve pas cette version...quelqu'un a une idée?

A+


----------



## krokmi10 (29 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, 
je ne comprends pas la similitude entre getdemocracy et keepvideo
on ne peut pas les enregistrer les videos avec getdemocracy contrairement à keepvideo?


----------



## divoli (29 Janvier 2007)

krokmi10 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je ne comprends pas la similitude entre getdemocracy et keepvideo
> on ne peut pas les enregistrer les videos avec getdemocracy contrairement à keepvideo?



Bien sûr que si.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2007)

coucou
Petite pr&#233;cision : si getdemocracy a effectivement techniquement mis en ligne un mediaplayer, c'est en annexe et dans le cadre de leur objectif global.
L' objectif de getdemocracy  est  d'etre une communaut&#233; de partage d'&#233;missions sur le web , _gratuit et opensource_
( par opposition aux entreprises &#224; but lucratif genre googlevideo , dailymotion etc)
Contenu opensource et gratuit ( et t&#233;lechargeble &#224; gogo sans aucun probl&#232;me de droit ce qui n'est pas le cas des autres)

C'est assez interessant comme id&#233;e pour &#234;tre soulign&#233;.


.


----------



## Charly777 (26 Février 2007)

Bonjour je ressort ce petit fil,

2 petites choses :

1) tout d'abord je m'interroge sur la légalité du procédé de télécharger des vidéos sur you tube. Si on ne peut pas directement, avons nous tout simplement le droit ?

2) j'ai beau installer perian, quick time ne reconnait pas et refuse de lire... ai je fait une erreur? je n'ai pas la version pro est ce cela ?

Merci


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Bonjour je ressort ce petit fil,
> 
> 2 petites choses :
> 
> 1) tout d'abord je m'interroge sur la légalité du procédé de télécharger des vidéos sur you tube. Si on ne peut pas directement, avons nous tout simplement le droit ?



Ben...



Charly777 a dit:


> 2) j'ai beau installer perian, quick time ne reconnait pas et refuse de lire... ai je fait une erreur? je n'ai pas la version pro est ce cela ?




Quicktime ne reconnait pas quoi et refuse de lire quoi ?


----------



## miaou (27 Février 2007)

il y a aussi &#231;a . il suffit de "coller" l'adresse URL de le vid&#233;o l&#224; .

http://vixy.net/

&#231;a converti et s'est lisible avec tout ,  dont QT


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Février 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 2) j'ai beau installer perian, quick time ne reconnait pas et refuse de lire... ai je fait une erreur? je n'ai pas la version pro est ce cela ?
> 
> Merci



Quand on télécharge une vidéo en Flash (sur YouTube ou autre) il n'y a pas d'extention, ce qui la rend illisible pour QT. Il suffit de faire Pomme + i >> Nom et extention et d'ajouter .flv pour régler le problème.


----------



## miaou (27 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Quand on télécharge une vidéo en Flash (sur YouTube ou autre) il n'y a pas d'extention, ce qui la rend illisible pour QT. Il suffit de faire Pomme + i >> Nom et extention et d'ajouter .flv pour régler le problème.



tu as essayé mon post juste au dessus du tien??


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Février 2007)

miaou a dit:


> tu as essayé mon post juste au dessus du tien??



Pourquoi? Il n'a pas demandé comment convertir un .flv en .mov, mais pour quelle raison QT ne les reconnaissait pas malgré l'installation de Perian.


----------



## Charly777 (27 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Pourquoi? Il n'a pas demandé comment convertir un .flv en .mov, mais pour quelle raison QT ne les reconnaissait pas malgré l'installation de Perian.



Et bien ça, si c'est pas un raisonnement scientifique strict. :rateau:    
Enfin, tu as raison je n'ai pas demandé à pouvoir le lire directement par QT. :hein: 
Merci à tous les 2.


----------



## jsitruk (6 Novembre 2007)

Je tiens juste a vous remercier pour ces tuyaux! 
Le soft Miro est extra! :rateau:

Pour info je pense que les sites du genre videodownolader.net, vixy.net etc.. ne marchent plus; avant j'y arrivais mais plus maintenant. Youtube a due faire quelque chose pour empecher que ces sites fonctionnent... :hein:

Mais Miro marche très bien!


----------



## bullkesson (2 Février 2008)

françois faitle mac a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si il y a une solution gratuite et rapide pour télécharger sur mon hd des videos publiées sur You tube...
> Merci



Bonsoir a tous,

Moi c'est Bull je suis nouveau sur le site et sur le mac aussi. J'ai un mac depuis 2006 mais je ne l'ai pas encore exploité.
Je rencontre pas mal de problème. Et je compte sur vous pour m'aider 
Mon premier problème c'est que je n'arrive pas à lire les wma ou les avi.
Mon deuxième (on croirait un rébus) c'est que je ne sait pas copier des film originaux ( je copie les copie avec liquid cd).
Mon troisième et certainement le plus contrignant, c'est que je ne comprends pas tres vite dans le domaine de l'informatique. 
Alors si qqn veut donner des cours particulier ( par correspondance) ce serait super (enfin pour moi)
A+
Merci à tous


----------



## divoli (2 Février 2008)

bullkesson a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous,
> 
> Moi c'est Bull je suis nouveau sur le site et sur le mac aussi. J'ai un mac depuis 2006 mais je ne l'ai pas encore exploité.
> Je rencontre pas mal de problème. Et je compte sur vous pour m'aider
> ...



Premier problème ----> installe Flip4Mac et Perian (gratuits).

Deuxième problème ----> s'il s'agit de films commerciaux, ils sont certainement protégés, et faire des copies est interdit en vertu des dispositions légales françaises (que MacGeneration est également tenu de respecter, même si tu habites en Belgique).

Troisième problème ----> http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

Et le moteur de recherche de MacGe...


----------



## ccciolll (22 Février 2008)

Je pose à mon tour une autre question.
J'ai tiger et firefox.

Bon, quand je vais sur youtube et que j'ai regardé une vidéo qui me plait, et que je souhaite la télécharger sur le DD pour la mettre de côté, j'utilise actuellement UnPlug, une petite extension de Firefox bien pratique pour downloader des videos. Sauf que, Unplug, il est bien sympa, mais il télécharge la vidéo depuis le site. Or, si je viens de la visionner sur Youtube, c'est qu'elle est en cache qqpart dans ma machine.

Existe-t'il un moyen de récupérer les .flv qui sont dans le cache de FFox.
J'ai lu un peu plus bas dans ce fil qu'on peut le faire avec Safari. Et avec FFox, alors ? Possible ? Avec une extension ou quoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

en theorie ca pourait etre possible 
en pratique beaucoup moins 
mais tu adores te compliquer la vie

le cache est dans caches/ firefox

evidemment
1- le nom du cache n'est pas le nom de la video 
donc pour se reperer faut soit connaitre la date soit la taille du film
ce qui oblige à scruter , deplacer renommer le dossier caches avant visionnage 1  pour s'y retrouver... etc)

et après 
2-c'est pas evident à ...ouvrir

conclusion
faire simple et downloader un fichier flv qui s'ouvrira immediatement avec les outils pour flv
( et regulierement vider son cache firefox)


----------



## ccciolll (22 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> en theorie ca pourait etre possible
> en pratique beaucoup moins
> mais tu adores te compliquer la vie
> 
> ...



C'était justement pour faire simple que je voulais éviter de télécharger 2 fois la même chose.
Comme je souhaite visionner la vidéo intégralement avant de la garder sur le DD pour m'assurer de sa qualité, je suis contraint de la laisser se télécharger complètement dans Youtube en premier.
Mais bon, si c'est si compliqué, je vais continuer à utiliser UnPlug.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

Ah bon parce que telecharger 2 fois un truc ( 1 fois dans le cache une fois via une extension) c'est moins simple que de perdre plusieurs minutes à bidouiller sans même etre certain d'ouvrir?

chacun sa notion de simplicité...


----------



## ccciolll (25 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah bon parce que telecharger 2 fois un truc ( 1 fois dans le cache une fois via une extension) c'est moins simple que de perdre plusieurs minutes à bidouiller sans même etre certain d'ouvrir?
> 
> chacun sa notion de simplicité...



Pffff, mais non !

Si je posais la question c'est justement parce que je trouvais pas de solution pratique et que donc, je me suis dit qu'il en existait peut-être une. S'il n'y en a pas, bah tant pis. Je me fais une raison, mais il est pas interdit de rêver.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2008)

mais même si elle existait ce n'est pas pratique

Il y a des gens qui adorent se compliquer la vie en fouillant caches , fichiers temp etc
Alors que des solutions pratiques existent

rattraper  fouiller des fichiers  temp  c'est beaucoup plus compliqué et plus long qu'un simple clic via une extension FF bien faite


----------



## ccciolll (25 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais même si elle existait ce n'est pas pratique
> 
> Il y a des gens qui adorent se compliquer la vie en fouillant caches , fichiers temp etc
> Alors que des solutions pratiques existent
> ...



Oui, sauf si le fichier temp en question était aisément identifiable (par son poids, par exemple) et qu'on était sûr qu'il fonctionne. En imaginant, même, une extension FF permettant, par un clic droit sur la vidéo en question (directement sur la page, sans aller dans une menu cache imbittable), de récupérer le contenu du cache et de l'enregistrer sur le DD.
Là, ce serait Byzance.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2008)

et ces extensions existent
 il y en a plein
i y en a peut etre avec le clic droit contextuel

j'aime bien unplug car il préselectionne les "possibles"d'une page  et avec l'habitude on sait lequel cliquer


----------



## ccciolll (26 Février 2008)

et sur ce genre de vidéo en streaming, vous sauriez comment récupérer le fichier ?
Avec UnPlug, je n'y suis pas parvenu.


----------



## da capo (26 Février 2008)

pomme option A (ou Menu Fenêtres/Activité)

Là, un seul élément est de type .flv et pèse quelques Mo.

option double clic pour télécharger


Ensuite, si nécessaire, le transcoder avec un outil comme isquint, ffmpegX etc.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> pomme option A (ou Menu Fenêtres/Activité)
> 
> Là, un seul élément est de type .flv et pèse quelques Mo.
> 
> ...



Chhhhhhht ! Parle pas du cache, tu va réveiller PascalForMac !!!



Pffftain, mais en fait c'est *CARRÉMENT PLUS SIMPLE* que d'utiliser UnPlug ! Faut juste avoir safari sous la main, et à priori, qui a osX a safari&#8230;

Ah ça, il s'est bien gardé de me le dire PFM, que mon idée, en fait, elle était réellement plus simple et plus pratique. Ou alors il voulait pas que j'utilise autre chose que FFox&#8230;

Bah désormais, j'utiliserai Safari pour mes recherches de Vidéo.

Merci Da Capo, un coup de boule bien mérité, tiens !

EDIT : ah ben non, je corrige mon allégresse, en fait, il ne récupère pas ce qu'il y a dans le cache, il télécharge tout autant que Unplug.
Bon, tant pis. J'ai rêvé pendant 2 minutes&#8230;
Mais, là, Safari, quel intérêt de nous montrer le détail du cache et pour finir proposer un téléchargement plutôt que simplement copier le contenu du cache.

PFM a encore raison : le monde de l'informatique est compliqué.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2008)

ccciolll a dit:


> Ah ça, il s'est bien gardé de me le dire PFM, que mon idée, en fait, elle était réellement plus simple et plus pratique.


tu parles trop vite....
 un peu de patience et ....


> EDIT : ah ben non, je corrige mon allégresse


et voilà
 



> Ou alors il voulait pas que j'utilise autre chose que FFox


jamais dit un truc pareil

par ailleurs, tu devrais faire attention à TES propres demandes

petit rappel de TA demande du 22 fevrier


ccciolll a dit:


> Je pose à mon tour une autre question.
> J'ai tiger et firefox.
> 
> Existe-t'il un moyen de récupérer les .flv qui sont dans le cache de FFox.
> J'ai lu un peu plus bas dans ce fil qu'on peut le faire avec Safari.  Et avec FFox, alors ? Possible ?



Allez hop
fais simple
et prends les méthodes qui marchent


----------



## celtique (6 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens de télécharger Perian. installation faite!
Lorsque je demande à Quicktime player de lancer la vidéo, celui-ci me répond "impossible d'ouvrir la séquence. le fichier ne correspond pas à une séquence".
Que puis-je faire ?
merci.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2008)

quel est le rapport avec youtube?
Normalement aucun

poster dans les sujets Quicktime....

sinon cette phrase arrive quand le format en face est zarbi

faire une recherche  genre _quicktime  +séquence_
(respecter l'espace avantt le +)


----------



## jicamac (6 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir de jicamac

j'ai fait avec safari en suivant les conseils de "DI CAPO"

j'ai téléchargé le plus gros fichier

j'ai installé et utilisé ffmpegX. voir l'adresse :

http://ffmpegx.com/fr/download.html

attention, bien lire les conseils, si c'est la 1ère fois que vous le téléchargé, il faut aussi téléché 3 autres fichiers.

encodé et ...  je ne suis pas capot, ça fonctionne  

merci.    jicamac


----------



## pernel (7 Mars 2008)

Salut,

Chaud le post ! ça sent le "fight"

2 petites questions toutes simples :

Est-ce que Miro fonctionne aussi avec FireFox?
Est-ce que Miro permet d'enregistrer n'importe quel site diffusant de la video? 
Pourquoi j'utilise FireFox (recommandé par un vendeur d'un apple store) alors que certains font les louanges de Safari?

Je précise que c'est Miro qui m'interresse car il semble le + simple.
Espérant une réponse...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2008)

miro fonctionne tout seul ...avec miro


----------



## pernel (7 Mars 2008)

Test effectué avec safari, ça marche super bien pr un site où je vais souvent, il télécharge bien la video "flv" dans le dossier téléchargement mais impossible de l'enregistrer, je n'arrive pas à l'attraper pr la copier dans un dossier  

Help!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2008)

Attends que le telechargement se termine !


----------



## pernel (7 Mars 2008)

euh, en effet...

j'ai un peu honte, il est terminé et ça marche!

Pour "Miro" je l'ai installé mais il me semble faire doublon avec la fonction de safari...
Du moins pour mon utilisation

Pour info, Vlc lit parfaitement les fichiers "flv"


----------



## maclyr^ (7 Mars 2008)

il y en  un genial
Il converti meme les videos u format ipod
je te donne meme un lien 
http://mac-gratuit.fr/gratuit-725.html


----------



## jicamac (7 Mars 2008)

rien ne marche (j'ai oublié de les chausser) 

je mets tout le monde d'accord, TOUT fonctionne : VOUS AVEZ TOUS RAISON  

copier l'url avec safari et télécharger, c'est ok (+ vite avec speed download) 

Miro, on voit les icones des vidéos, on clic, on télécharge  

tube tv, il peut convertir en +  

ffmegX qui encode dans un autre format 

et il doit y en avoir plein d'autres 

on n'a l'embarras du choix, merci les amis, l'entraide permet de faire avancer le chimimiliblllic ...  

au plaisir, jicamac


----------



## jicamac (7 Mars 2008)

rien ne marche (j'ai oublié de les chausser) 

je mets tout le monde d'accord, TOUT fonctionne : VOUS AVEZ TOUS RAISON  

copier l'url avec safari et télécharger, c'est ok (+ vite avec speed download) 

Miro, on voit les icones des vidéos, on clic, on télécharge  

tube tv, il peut convertir en +  

ffmegX qui encode dans un autre format 

et il doit y en avoir plein d'autres 

on n'a l'embarras du choix, merci les amis, l'entraide permet de faire avancer le chimimiliblllic ...  

au plaisir, jicamac


----------



## Rener (7 Juillet 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> il y a aussi videodaownloader, un add on de firefox, si tu utilises ce webbrowser



Videodaownloader de FireFox m'affiche systématiquement un «URL non valide»...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2008)

tiens à propos
je signale
viacom dans sa lutte anti non payements de droit +hébergement sans accord de choses soumises à droit d'auteur  etc ,  vient d'obtenir d'un juge américain la fourniture de toutes les données visiteurs  youtube dont les données ( IP etc) concernant qui a visionné une video youtube


( evidemment google va les fournir)


----------



## realbib (24 Octobre 2008)

bonjour à tous
un gros up pour savoir comment télécharger  sur ce site..
j'ai tout essayé 
en meme temps faites vous plaisir


www.makemesuper.com


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2008)

embedded swf

A part ca j'vois pas


----------



## pernel (23 Février 2009)

Allez je relance le post,

Pour Youtube, no pb : Safari fait ça très bien
Mais pour son concurrent DailyMotion....? :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Février 2009)

Bah de la même façon, via la fenêtre d'Activité. Dans la liste tu cherches les adresses commençants par _http://proxy-_ et faisant plusieurs Mo, un double-clic dessus, et voilà tout.


----------



## Macuserman (25 Février 2010)

Je relance le fil&#8230;
J'ai TubeTV, mais je ne comprends pas, il ne fonctionne plus&#8230; !

Il télécharge soit disant et au bout de 2/3 secondes il a fini, avec évidemment un fichier vide&#8230; ??


----------



## dheaven (9 Avril 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Quand tu la lis avec safari, tu vas dans la barre de menu fenêtre > activité. Là tu repères le fichier qui fait quelques mo et qui est la vidéo, tu le sélectionnes, tu fais un copier et puis tu le colles dans la barre d'adresse de safari, la vidéo se télécharge alors et arrive sur ton bureau au format .flv. Il te suffira alors d'installer PERIAN pour que Quictktime puisse la lire.



Wooooww Merci ... j'apprécie encore un peu plus mon mac !!!


----------



## erdnef (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,je ne comprends pas la technique de coller dans la barre d'adresse ( c'est bien celle dans laquelle on tape les adresses internet?).
Et puis quand je vais dans la "activité" , je trouve par exemple -->Youtube-le seigneur des anneaux.
Quand je clique sur la flèche ,il m'affiche une liste d'adresse avec leur taille à côté ,c'est laquelle que je dois copier?Et surtout où?

Je suis désolé car mes questions sont vraiment bête mais ça m'aiderait bien!!

Encore désolé...
Bonne journée et merci d'avance.


----------



## monvilain (8 Mai 2010)

Oui, il faut coller l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse web (en haut)

Concernant "activité", il te faut trouver le fichier le plus lourd; il n'y à pas d'autres explications.


----------



## naokii' (8 Mai 2010)

salut euu moi sa ne la télecharge pas :s 
c tu pk ?


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Mai 2010)

Hum, tu pourrais faire un petit effort sur l'orthographe? Ca aiderait à la compréhension. 

Qu'est-ce qui télécharge pas exactement?


----------



## tombom (8 Mai 2010)

dans ce que tu montres, t'as capture d'ecran, tu as un fichier de 4Mo et des poussieres...
double clique sur la ligne... le telechargement se lance tout seul...
(dans safari : "fenetre" dans la barre de menu, pui telechargement pour avoir l'avancement)


----------



## erdnef (9 Mai 2010)

Ça y est ,j'ai enfin compris,(je suis long à la détente...)
Ça marche très bien!!!


Encore merci.


----------



## YSG (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

j'ai essayé Miro et aussi la solution via Activité de Safari mais je n'arrive pas à télécharger une vidéo qui contient un sous titrage. 
Avez-vous une solution? Peut-être avec Safari et Activité en précisant quel type de fichiers correspond au sous titre.

Merci.


----------



## nlaporte (2 Octobre 2010)

L'idéal est d'utiliser une extension Safari.
Ci-dessous le lien. Enfantin...
on download le fichier
on installe
on va sur youtube et à côté de la vidéo on trouve un petit bouton download.
on clique et le fichier est copié dans le répertoir téléchargement du mac.

http://github.com/jonathanboom/youtube-video-downloader-for-safari/


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Octobre 2010)

YSG a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai essayé Miro et aussi la solution via Activité de Safari mais je n'arrive pas à télécharger une vidéo qui contient un sous titrage.
> Avez-vous une solution? Peut-être avec Safari et Activité en précisant quel type de fichiers correspond au sous titre.
> ...



La ligne correspondante aux sous-titres commence par "http://video.google.com/timedtext?" dans le moniteur d'activité. Après c'est pas vraiment exploitable en l'état (c'est un fichier xml et je n'ai aucune idée de comment transformer tout ça).


----------



## YSG (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

merci Mobyduck de ta réponse à ma question. Du coup, existe-t-il une autre solution (application) qui permette de sauvegarder le sous titrage avec et non pas QUE la vidéo.

@nlaporte: merci pour ton intervention mais ça je sais faire. Tu n'as pas du bien lire ma question.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Octobre 2010)

YSG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> merci Mobyduck de ta réponse à ma question. Du coup, existe-t-il une autre solution (application) qui permette de sauvegarder le sous titrage avec et non pas QUE la vidéo.



Pas à ma connaissance. C'est un fichier à part, donc indépendant de la vidéo.


----------



## YSG (2 Octobre 2010)

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Octobre 2010)

Je t'en prie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour les sous-titres qui sont ajoutés via l'outil spécifique de YouTube ou Google Video, il existe deux solutions qui permettent de les obtenir au format srt :

Une extension à Firefox
https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/223371/

Une application en Java
http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Google2SRT.shtml


----------



## silvere.desre (3 Octobre 2010)

Tu peut télécharger ce logiciel sympa et gratuit pour gérer les video youtube et éventuellement les enregistrer sur ton mac... c'est gratuit en plus !


----------



## romain724 (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour j'ai téléchargé la version gratuites de wondershare allmytube et j'ai voulu la désintaller mais maintenant il n'ont pas enlever  le petits icone downlad qui apparait au dessu des video que je regarde sur youtube ou ect...Merci de votre réponse


----------



## monvilain (14 Novembre 2010)

J'utilise maintenant Realplayer nouvelle version dont le plugin Dowloader qui travaille en fond et vous affiche si la vidéo que vous lisez est téléchargeable . (avec un petit chiffre comme pour MAIL)

Efficace pour la plupart des vidéos.


----------



## tombom (14 Novembre 2010)

romain724 a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai téléchargé la version gratuites de wondershare allmytube et j'ai voulu la désintaller mais maintenant il n'ont pas enlever  le petits icone downlad qui apparait au dessu des video que je regarde sur youtube ou ect...Merci de votre réponse




bonjour : pour savoir comment desinstaller proprement, il faut avant tout savoir comment cela a été installé... pouvez vous nous renseigner la dessus ?


----------



## theoneex (9 Janvier 2011)

*Pour résumer la facon le plus simple*

- sans installer de plugins
- sans installer de logiciels
- en utilisant directement Safari et sa fenetre d'activité 

Télécharger une vidéo de Youtube avec Safari sous Mac OS X


----------



## Coolsinus (4 Juillet 2011)

Ca c'est super, ca s'appelle clone2go : http://www.clone2go.com/products/mac-youtube-downloader.php

Downloadez en cliquant sur le bouton vert en bas a droite de la page.
Ensuite glissez l'URL de la video YouTube sur le grand espace blanc et cliquez sur Download en bas a droite de la fenetre de l'application.

Lorsque le telechargement est termine, une "fenetre coulissante" descendra de la fenetre principale et cliquez sur "Reveal in Finder".

L'application cree un dossier "YouTube_Downloads" dans votre dossier Documents. Elle y place automatiquement toutes les videos que vous aurez downloader a partir de clone2go.

Derien


----------



## Madeline (16 Octobre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bah de la même façon, via la fenêtre d'Activité. Dans la liste tu cherches les adresses commençants par _http://proxy-_ et faisant plusieurs Mo, un double-clic dessus, et voilà tout.



J'ai réessayer... mais cette manière ne fonctionne plus chez moi... pourquoi
quand j'étais sous Tiger cela fonctionnait très bien
mais depuis que  je suis sous SL cela ne marche plus

merci d'avance


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2011)

Visiblement Dailymotion le bloque par défaut, pour contourner le problème suffit de virer *&cache=0* à la fin du lien trouvé dans le moniteur. Exemple : U2 & Mick Jagger & Fergie & Will.I.Am : Gimme shelter live

Le lien de mon moniteur : http://proxy-63.dailymotion.com/vid...3300.b9ae76fe6c9eefddfdbf7d6b1befe493&cache=0

Résultat après effacement du *&cache=0 *:


----------



## Madeline (16 Octobre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> [/URL]
> 
> Résultat après effacement du *&cache=0 *:



mais comment on fait pour télécharger...
le double click ne peut être fait
désolée... je ne comprends pas la suite...

et sur Youtube ... est-ce pareil ?


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2011)

Faut copier le lien du moniteur, ensuite le coller dans la barre d'adresse de Safari, effacer *&cache=0*, re-copier, re-coller mais cette fois dans le gestionnaire de téléchargement. Il devrait lancer le téléchargement.

Pour YouTube, faut aussi copier - coller dans le gestionnaire de téléchargement comme avec Dailymotion, en revanche pas d'histoire de *&cache=0* chez lui. Le double-clique sur le lien n'ouvre qu'une nouvelle fenêtre, pas de téléchargement automatique.


----------



## Madeline (16 Octobre 2011)

Merci merci... mais il est où le gestionnaire de téléchargement...:rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2011)

Juste au-dessus du moniteur d'activité. Fenêtre >> Téléchargements (ou Commande + Alt + L).


----------



## Madeline (16 Octobre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Juste au-dessus du moniteur d'activité. Fenêtre >> Téléchargements (ou Commande + Alt + L).



désolée mais cela ne m'aide pas plus... je n'ai pas de barre de navigation dans laquelle coller l'URL... 

le dossier téléchargement oui je sais comment l'ouvrir ... mais il ne comporte pas de barre de navigation...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2011)

Y'en a pas besoin, une fois que tu as modifié le lien en le collant directement dans la fenêtre ça déclenche le téléchargement.


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Octobre 2011)

Et cosmopod, ils font la grève pour Lion?
J'ai acheté ce soft et plus de mise à jour...


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Y'en a pas besoin, une fois que tu as modifié le lien en le collant directement dans la fenêtre ça déclenche le téléchargement.



Bonjour,
Je viens de tester, une fois la vidéo lancée, il m'a suffit de copier/coller depuis la fenêtre Activité le lien (sans aucune modification c. à d. sans enlever_ &cache=0_) dans la fenêtre de Téléchargement.


----------



## Madeline (16 Octobre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> *Pour YouTube, faut aussi copier - coller dans le gestionnaire de téléchargement* comme avec Dailymotion, en revanche pas d'histoire de *&cache=0* chez lui. Le double-clique sur le lien n'ouvre qu'une nouvelle fenêtre, pas de téléchargement automatique.



Je pense que je n'ai pas été assez claire et précise...
je ne sais pas où coller dans le gestionnaire de téléchargement
car 
C'est quoi le gestionnaire de téléchargement ?
moi quand j'ouvre téléchargement je n'ai que cela (voir image ci-dessous)






et il n'y a nulle part où coller un URL

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h44 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de tester, une fois la vidéo lancée, il m'a suffit de copier/coller depuis la fenêtre Activité le lien (sans aucune modification c. à d. sans enlever_ &cache=0_) dans la fenêtre de Téléchargement.



Mais où et comment on l'ouvre cette maudite fenêtre ?


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2011)

Madeline a dit:


> Je pense que je n'ai pas été assez claire et précise...
> je ne sais pas où coller dans le gestionnaire de téléchargement
> car
> C'est quoi le gestionnaire de téléchargement ?
> ...



Colle lien dans la fenêtre que tu montres.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2011)

Voilà, pas plus.


----------



## Madeline (16 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Colle lien dans la fenêtre que tu montres.



Merci merci...
je ne savais pas que l,on pouvait coller de quoi dans cette fenêtre...
Ça marche... Parfaitement...


----------



## Breizh44 (16 Octobre 2011)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse on peut telecharger la piste audio des vidéos yourte sur VIDEO2MP3. (pour les chansons par exemple).
Sinon on peut telecharger gratitement des chansons sur BEEZIC.


----------



## esv^^ (17 Février 2012)

richard-deux a dit:


> J'ajoute cette adresse (http://keepvid.com/) où il n'y a rien à télécharger (logiciel) mais juste à entrer l'adresse du site et télécharger le fichier demandé.
> 
> Pour ma part, je trouve la solution très simple.
> Ce site fonctionne pour Google, Youtube, iFilm, Putfile, Metacafe, DailyMotion, MySpace....



Super  ton machin!
je le recommande vivement à tout le monde; t'as juste à entrer ton lien et à choisir le format et la déstination ey c'est ok!
 Merci!!!!
esv^^


----------



## Turbocowboy (12 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je remonte un peu ce sujet, parce que youtube a trouvé une sorte de parade à la fameuse méthode qui consistait à choper le flv dans la fenêtre d'activités, pour ensuite en faire ce qu'on voulait .
Maintenant, pour n'importe quelle vidéo, dans la fenêtre d'activités on trouve un fichier de 1,7 mb qui une fois téléchargé, n'est pas utilisable. 

J'aimerais savoir si parmi vous quelqu'un avait trouvé une solution pour contourner ce truc-là. 

J'avais trouvé une sorte de petit tuto sur internet, qui disait qu'il fallait plutôt copier l'url de la vidéo, ouvrir l'url avec mpeg streamclip, et là choisir l'option "convertir" (de là on pouvait choisir le format vidéo, ou juste l'audio, etc), mais ça ne fonctionne pas sur les 3 macs différents que j'ai testés.


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2012)

Turbocowboy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je remonte un peu ce sujet, parce que youtube a trouvé une sorte de parade à la fameuse méthode qui consistait à choper le flv dans la fenêtre d'activités, pour ensuite en faire ce qu'on voulait .
> Maintenant, pour n'importe quelle vidéo, dans la fenêtre d'activités on trouve un fichier de 1,7 mb qui une fois téléchargé, n'est pas utilisable.
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si parmi vous quelqu'un avait trouvé une solution pour contourner ce truc-là.
> ...


Bonjour,
Effectivement, de plus en plus de vidéos sont dans ce _format_ "des tronçons de 1,7Mo", ce doit être du stream mis en cache  ? ?
La solution passe par Firefox et le module DownloadHelper, je n'ai rien trouvé avec Safari :rose:


----------



## Turbocowboy (12 Juin 2012)

Je n'ai jamais testé avec Firefox, cela dit c'est quand même chiant qu'on ne puisse pas revenir à cette bonne vieille méthode, c'était tellement simple et sans avoir besoin d'add-ons et de modules.

Je vais tester la méthode dont tu parles, merci pour ta réponse rapide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2012)

Je passe habituellement par Firefox et DownloadHelper, mais la fenêtre d'activité sous Safari me semble toujours contenir une ligne qui permet de télécharger l'intégralité de la vidéo. Je viens de tester sur YouTube (un tutoriel sur Skitch) et j'obtiens ceci, où la ligne en grisé correspond à un fichier de 143 Mo (j'ai juste commencé le téléchargement avant de l'interrompre, ma connexion actuelle étant très lente) :


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Je passe habituellement par Firefox et DownloadHelper, mais la fenêtre d'activité sous Safari me semble toujours contenir une ligne qui permet de télécharger l'intégralité de la vidéo. Je viens de tester sur YouTube (un tutoriel sur Skitch) et j'obtiens ceci, où la ligne en grisé correspond à un fichier de 143 Mo (j'ai juste commencé le téléchargement avant de l'interrompre, ma connexion actuelle étant très lente) :


 Bonjour,
Pourrais tu donner le lien du tutoriel sur Skitch ? 
J'aimerais essayer aussi.    
Non, sans blague comment choisit on la bonne ligne ? 
C'est à tous les coups la première ligne de cache ?
Faut que je parte, je testerai ça demain.


----------



## Turbocowboy (12 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Je passe habituellement par Firefox et DownloadHelper, mais la fenêtre d'activité sous Safari me semble toujours contenir une ligne qui permet de télécharger l'intégralité de la vidéo. Je viens de tester sur YouTube (un tutoriel sur Skitch) et j'obtiens ceci, où la ligne en grisé correspond à un fichier de 143 Mo (j'ai juste commencé le téléchargement avant de l'interrompre, ma connexion actuelle étant très lente) :



Je viens également de tester avec un autre tutoriel, et effectivement dans la liste d'activités j'arrive à choper un flv qui fait 17 Mo et qui fonctionne sous mpeg streamclip.
Par contre pour n'importe quelle autre vidéo (et spécialement celles qui contiennent du contenu avec droits d'auteur, ce qui n'est pas étonnant), on n'obtient que le petit "faux" flv de 1,7 Mo

Un exemple parmi des millions 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53ith7bNN8w


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pourrais tu donner le lien du tutoriel sur Skitch ?
> J'aimerais essayer aussi.
> Non, sans blague comment choisit on la bonne ligne ?
> ...



J'ai juste constaté qu'il y avait effectivement une ligne pointant vers un fichier de 1,7 Mo,  mais aussi une autre ligne contenant également "videoplayback", sans indication de poids de fichier. J'ai testé celle-ci et un double clic a engagé le téléchargement. Apparemment, c'est sans grand rapport avec la position de la ligne, comme on peut le voir avec cette autre vidéo :


----------



## Turbocowboy (12 Juin 2012)

OK je viens de remarquer un truc intéressant, en fait l'adresse de ce fichier cache commence par le nom de mon provider internet (voo-brutélé), ceci explique sans doute cela






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h29 ----------

Bon re-test avec la vidéo de Nat King Cole : j'ai de nouveaux fichiers caches de 1,7 Mo qui se recréent les uns après les autres, et aucune ligne "videoplayback" sans indication de taille :/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2012)

Turbocowboy a dit:


> Je viens également de tester avec un autre tutoriel, et effectivement dans la liste d'activités j'arrive à choper un flv qui fait 17 Mo et qui fonctionne sous mpeg streamclip.
> Par contre pour n'importe quelle autre vidéo (et spécialement celles qui contiennent du contenu avec droits d'auteur, ce qui n'est pas étonnant), on n'obtient que le petit "faux" flv de 1,7 Mo
> 
> Un exemple parmi des millions
> ...




Cela marche chez moi avec cette vidéo, en cliquant sur la ligne indiquée (un fichier de 8 Mo et des poussières) :


----------



## Turbocowboy (12 Juin 2012)

Si chez toi ça fonctionne, alors je pense que c'est tout simplement un truc mis en place par mon provider ici en Belgique. Vraiment chiant, pffff. Merci pour ton aide, en tout cas


----------



## subsole (13 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Cela marche chez moi avec cette vidéo, en cliquant sur la ligne indiquée (un fichier de 8 Mo et des poussières) :


Ça ne fonctionne pas ici.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2012)

Chez moi ça fonctionne avec ce lien


----------



## Turbocowboy (29 Juin 2012)

Voilà, après avoir été inondé de boulot ces dernières semaines, j'ai enfin eu le temps de chercher une solution (solution qui vaut pour ceux comme moi dont le provider empêche le téléchargement du fichier .flv).

Il s'agit du programme Clone2Go Youtube Downloader.

Il suffit de coller l'url dans le champ prévu à cet effet, et on peut ensuite obtenir en 1 clic soit une vidéo en mp4, ou biel le flv ou encore en 3GP (je ne sais pas ce que c'est) 

Il repère également si la vidéo a été uploadée en HD, et créé d'office un mp4 HD si vous avez coché la case prévue (cochée par défaut, je pense). C'est super simple, le seul défaut c'est qu'à ma connaissance le programme n'existe pas pour les vieux mac non intel (genre sur mon Imac de 2006 du boulot) 

http://www.commentcamarche.net/download/telecharger-34078265-clone2go-free-youtube-downloader-for-mac


----------



## pbas400 (30 Juin 2012)

Turbocowboy a dit:


> Voilà, après avoir été inondé de boulot ces dernières semaines, j'ai enfin eu le temps de chercher une solution (solution qui vaut pour ceux comme moi dont le provider empêche le téléchargement du fichier .flv).
> 
> Il s'agit du programme Clone2Go Youtube Downloader.
> 
> ...



Hi,

pas mal le software, mais sur macbook pro, j'ai toujours le même message (quelque soit la vidéo, j'ai fais différents tests)  "could not find media URL" et pourtant je l'ai rajouté à la liste et il l'a fait apparaitre correctement (vignette) , et lorsque je lance le traitement...j'ai le message d erreur


----------



## hercule25 (5 Août 2012)

Après avoir tout lu, quelle est la conclusion de cette  discussion? 

je voudrais télécharger cette video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdcUUucS3Po

en allant dans la fenêtre d'activité, je trouve les liens à 1,7 Mo mais je n'arrive pas à les lire.. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?

merci


----------



## esv^^ (5 Août 2012)

http://keepvid.com


----------



## subsole (6 Août 2012)

hercule25 a dit:


> Après avoir tout lu, quelle est la conclusion de cette  discussion?
> 
> je voudrais télécharger cette video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdcUUucS3Po
> 
> ...


Cette méthode n'est plus valable sur ML mais avant c'est bon.


http://www.youtube.com/v/rdcUUucS3Po
Clique sur ce lien, appuie sur play et recherche dans la fenêtre  d'Activité de Safari le plus gros fichier en téléchargement, double clique sur le lien en maintenant la touche _alt_ afin que DL démarre.
Edit :
Plus d'explications  ====> http://forums.macg.co/12092652-post17.html


----------



## hercule25 (6 Août 2012)

Ok merci mais pour fini j'ai utilisé video downloadhelper sur firefox

merci bien


----------



## subsole (6 Août 2012)

hercule25 a dit:


> Ok merci mais pour fini j'ai utilisé video downloadhelper sur firefox
> 
> merci bien



Je sais , mais comme tu poses la question => _ "en allant dans la fenêtre d'activité, je trouve les liens à 1,7 Mo "_, je te donne une solution (ne fonctionne plus sur ML) pour passer par la fenêtre d'Activité.


----------



## hercule25 (6 Août 2012)

Oui, j'avais compris. Ca fait une solution en plus, c'est toujours bon à prendre


----------



## subsole (6 Août 2012)

Une autre solution sur YouTube consiste à utiliser MacX YouTube Downloader "Totally Free"   ====> http://www.macxdvd.com/free-youtube-video-downloader-mac/


----------



## sylvaint (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour

impossible de retrouver la fenetre Activité, la maise a jour l'aurrai t'elle supprimée?

Sylvain


----------



## subsole (30 Août 2012)

sylvaint a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> impossible de retrouver la fenetre Activité, la maise a jour l'aurrai t'elle supprimée?
> 
> Sylvain



Effectivement, si tu utilises ML et/ou Safari 6, la fenêtre d'Activité n'existe plus.
Mais, jette un oeil sur ce topic ====> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/safari-6-et-fenetre-dactivite-1160512.html?


----------



## KERRIA (30 Août 2012)

pour ma part, je télécharge avec MACTUBES...simple, intuitif et tout et tout...
et, pour simplement récupérer les bandes son : adjoindre "MPEG STEAMCLIP"...
...Tous ces logiciels sont gratuits.....

Le Bonsoir.....


----------



## Marcus91 (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Ma petite contribution à ce sujet car je butte depuis un bout de temps sur le téléchargement de video youtube saucissonnées en segment de 1,7 Mo.

J'ai essayé MacX YouTube Downloader, cela ne fonctionne pas. 
Realplayer downloader non plus. 

Le seul solution qui s'avère fonctionner, de par mes essais, sont les sites serveurs qui chargent et convertissent pour nous la video en leur fournissant son URL. Pas de logiciel à installer, on récupère simplement la video dans un répertoire de son Mac.  Voici deux sites que j'ai testés et qui fonctionnent:

http://keepvid.com/

http://www.fluvore.com/

Just my two cents


----------



## Turbocowboy (25 Septembre 2012)

Je fais un tout petit 'up' pour dire que  Clone2Go Youtube Downloader ne fonctionne maintenant plus chez moi (enfin techniquement le programme marche toujours), mais ici lorsque j'entre l'url de la vidéo youtube et que je clique sur convert, il me met à chaque fois un message d'erreur "invalid or unsupported url", ce qu'il ne faisait évidemment pas il y a quelques jours.
J'imagine que c'est soit youtube, ou mon provider, qui ont trouvé un moyen de nous rendre la tâche encore plus difficile


----------



## KERRIA (25 Septembre 2012)

moi je fais cela avec "MACTUBE"...logiciel gratuit simple et fiable..
ensuite si tu veux extraire la bande son c'est avec "MPEG StreamClip"....

Le Bonjour

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h12 ----------

..pardon ..me souvenais plus que j'avais déjà répondu il y à peu.....!..faudrait pas prendre de vacances.....


----------



## kaos (27 Septembre 2012)

Le top pour moi c'est http://offliberty.com 
ça marche avec youtube dailymotion, soudcloud et bien d'autres ....

On prends videos et ou l'audio en MP3 /


Trop génial


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2012)

*Chacun sa méthode, voici la mienne.*

Télécharger vidéos et en extraire la musique. 
Avec laide de programmes gratuits téléchargés.
A) Télécharger vidéos « Youtube » (uniquement  Youtube).
1)	Télécharger le programme : Xilisoft YouTube Vidéo Téléchargeur.
Site de téléchargement : 
http://fr.xilisoft.com/download-youtube-video-mac.html
Tutoriel : 
http://fr.xilisoft.com/download-youtube-video-mac/tutorial.html
2)	Ouvrir le programme.
3)	Cliquer sur YouTube.
      4)  Choisir la vidéo et louvrir.
5) La télécharger en cliquant sur la flèche verte.
La vidéo senregistre dans un dossier de vos documents. (Ce dossier se crée automatiquement avec le téléchargement du logiciel.)
6) Attendre la fin du téléchargement.
Vous pouvez lire la vidéo avec VLC média player, Itunes, 
Personnellement je lis avec VLC (Programme gratuit que jai également téléchargé).
Site de téléchargement :
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche18833-vlc-media-player.html

Remarque : Télécharger vidéos autres que Youtube.
Programme : JDownloader.
Site de téléchargement : 
http://jdownloader.softonic.fr/mac
Tutoriel :
http://www.placebocity.com/forum/sujet-8606-tuto-jdownloader-pour-les-nuls-lire-un-dvd-avec-vlc

Vous pouvez évidemment en rester là, mais si cest uniquement la musique qui vous intéresse, alors on lextrait. Ensuite, vous pourrez supprimer la vidéo.

B) Extraire la musique de la vidéo.
1)	Télécharger le programme MPEG Streamclip.
Site de téléchargement :
http://mpeg-streamclip.softonic.fr/mac
2)	Ouvrir ce programme.
3)	Fichier &#8594; ouvrir
4)	Rechercher la vidéo dans vos documents (Xilisoft Downloader YouTube Video) &#8594; ouvrir.
5)	Fichier &#8594; Exporter laudio (Format : MP4 AAC - Canaux : Stéréo -Échantillonnage : Auto - Débit : 256 Kgps) &#8594; OK.
6)	Enregistrer sous (Saffiche le nom du morceau et linterprète)
7)	Choisir lendroit où vous voulez lenregistrer (Par exemple : Musique) &#8594; Sauver.
1)	Le morceau se trouve dans votre « Musique » et vous pouvez lécouter avec ITunes, VlC,  ou lenregistrer sur CD.

Remarque : Si vous souhaitez convertir la musique en un autre format (en mp3 par exemple), vous pouvez utiliser ITunes ou ce petit programme : Switch.
Site de téléchargement :
http://switch-audio-converter.softonic.fr/mac

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h58 ----------

*Rectification.*
En ce qui concerne *"Switch"*.
Depuis Lion, les programmes *"POWERPC"* ne sont plus pris en charge.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------

*Switch: **Voici pour la version intel.*

http://www.nch.com.au/components/switchmaci.zip


----------

